
'Unwitting' criminals of the Facebook and Twitter generation - DanBC
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/twitter/8962325/Unwitting-criminals-of-the-Facebook-and-Twitter-generation.html
======
DanBC
> _Only 13 per cent could see the legal danger in posting the message “OMG the
> carnage in London is brilliant!” – a level which fell to as low as eight per
> cent among 16 to 24-year-olds._

I put this here partly because it shows quite nicely some big differences in
culture between US and other countries.

Should companies do anything to help their users stay within the law?

~~~
paulhauggis
"OMG the carnage in London is brilliant!"

This doesn't really incite violence in my mind and is just an opinion. I don't
see how the person violated any laws.

